# People of one fire



## blackbear (Jan 28, 2017)

Ever hear of People of one fire?
Checkout the hiker discovered terrace complex near Ellijay,is this area at Rich Mountain WMA?
https://peopleofonefire.com/hiker-discovers-terrace-complex-near-ellijay-georgia.html


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 28, 2017)

Thats interesting that there are still hidden places in North GA.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2017)

The national forests and national park around here are full of stuff just like that-terraces, rock walls, rockpiles, foundations, etc. IMO, it has nothing to do at all with exotic ancient stuff, it's just the remains of old farms and homesites. These mountains were full of hillside farms that have since been abandoned and grown back up in woods. I could show you stuff like that right in my area that looks just like that, but I know where it came from, because my great-grandparents and great-uncles and their parents were the ones who built all of it, but it's now grown over and ancient-looking. 

People want to ascribe exotic origins for commonplace stuff, just human nature I guess. Like the Indian trail tree myth that has absolutely no truth to it, but it's a lot more interesting to talk about an "Indian trail tree" than if it is just a tree that had another tree fall on it when it was a sapling.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 29, 2017)

blackbear said:


> Ever hear of People of one fire?
> Checkout the hiker discovered terrace complex near Ellijay,is this area at Rich Mountain WMA?
> https://peopleofonefire.com/hiker-discovers-terrace-complex-near-ellijay-georgia.html



That's the website run by that crackpot Richard Thornton who "discovered" ancient Mayan ruins in Blairsville.  This guy sees proof of ancient civilizations anytime he sees rocks piled up.  

Just read the article you posted.  It mentions evidence of "European style" cabins amidst the ruins.  Could it just be that those cabins were built by 18th or 19th century frontier farmers/settlers trying to eke out a living in a hardscrabble environment like the north Georgia mountains?  

I can take you and show you literally dozens of such terraces and rock piles around here.  To Mr. Thornton, they are evidence of ancient civilization.  To me, they're the evidence of farmers clearing rocks out of their fields and piling them up in rows.  I can take you to the graves of most of those farmers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's the website run by that crackpot Richard Thornton who "discovered" ancient Mayan ruins in Blairsville.  This guy sees proof of ancient civilizations anytime he sees rocks piled up.
> 
> Just read the article you posted.  It mentions evidence of "European style" cabins amidst the ruins.  Could it just be that those cabins were built by 18th or 19th century frontier farmers/settlers trying to eke out a living in a hardscrabble environment like the north Georgia mountains?
> 
> I can take you and show you literally dozens of such terraces and rock piles around here.  To Mr. Thornton, they are evidence of ancient civilization.  To me, they're the evidence of farmers clearing rocks out of their fields and piling them up in rows.  I can take you to the graves of most of those farmers.



That's crazy talk! 

People refuse to believe. I've helped build a few of those mysterious rock structures back in my early days as a young indentured backer farmer.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 29, 2017)

I agree that theyre settlers cabins. Ive been up to the site on Trackrock several times. I did find it a little strange that the F.S. cut down so many trees to block easy access. Maybe they were afraid people would try to ride 4-wheelers in there? There are a lot of rock walls in there, more than you usually find around old homesites. Maybe just a real industrious farmer? Have any of you been up to the "fort" on Owltown Gap?  Just a couple of circles of stones on the very top of a knob. I think I heard they were actually for signal fires.


----------

